# 2009 Volkswagen CC build by JML Audio of St. Louis (phase 1)



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for taking a look, all feedback is greatly appreciated. Any questions you may have feel free to email or call us directly.


The Vehicle Itself










Subwoofer enclosure in wheel well










Dual Amplifier rack under rear deck










Amplifier Wiring




























Floor milling for bass transfer and final layout


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

Great car. Awesome install, looking forward to second stage.


----------



## dtm337 (May 28, 2009)

looking good ..i have a cc rline as well ,,,so whats the plan with the front stage ..its a pain in the ass ..lol


----------



## Trade-n-games (Nov 25, 2008)

This is my car that JML is building. I have built many systems over the years for myself and others but having a top shop like them to get this done perfect was a no brainer. As you can see the amp is installed and hooked up for the front stage. The sub is 12 inch Hertz. I had hertz in my last VW so I think my front stage is going to be Hertz MLK 165. Going to start this after the new year. Im keeping the stock head unit for now. Unless it really kills the front stage sound I won’t take out stock unit. 
Before I dropped the car off with JML I deadened the entire car with about 120 sq foot of Raammat BTX 2 and a bunch of the Ensolite foam. I did the Entire trunk, doors and a bunch of the floor and wheel wells. And WOW it is super quiet inside now. 
I also have been working on a few other things. H&R springs are on it in picture above. I painted the chrome grill black. Got my APR tune done. And a few more go fast goodies are being added soon. 
I have rims picked out but there is a national backorder on tires right now in the size I need till spring. 
For now the sound out of the sub is amazing. I cant wait to get some good front stage done.


----------



## Carbon_Dave (Nov 7, 2010)

I can't wait to see this build.!!

I just bought a black R-Line and am currently planning my system.


----------



## dtm337 (May 28, 2009)

ya ive spent the last 6 months getting my system together in my cc ...its a tough car for a proper front stage ,,,the dash messes with every thing ,,,,kicks sound like poop in it ,,i may cut the dash up next well see ...good luck with your build ..


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Sexy install to compliment a sexy car! Great work!


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

.
CC one of my favorites, great install thank you so much!

.


----------



## DJSPANKY (Dec 15, 2009)

This shop never ceases to amaze me!! Their stealth installs are the best. Thanks for the post.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

I always look forward to their builds. They are always clean and simple, no hack jobs. keep up the good work


----------



## Trade-n-games (Nov 25, 2008)

I spent a snowed in weekend working on a little more deadening in the doors and trunk. Got rims ordered and heading out to decide on front door speakers this week. I need to drop the headliner to get some rattles fixed but need some trim clips that I think can only be used once so I guess a dealer visit is in the works. Still think Hertz up front.


----------



## Bacteria (May 6, 2009)

Looks really good and really stealthy . Great work!


----------



## Trade-n-games (Nov 25, 2008)

Phase 2 has started. 
JML set me up with Audison Voce 6.5 component speakers.They sounded so good. I am working on some simple tweet pods this weekend and a little more sound deadening in the front doors and running wires to door speakers. In next week or two JML will work their magic finishing up install in trunk and tuning the amp up. I will post some update pictures after weekend.


----------



## Trade-n-games (Nov 25, 2008)

[/IMG]
JML made the front door pod plate and I just got done installing them.

I made some simple tweet pods with soft wrap of grill cloth for now. Run new wire in door jam. As I am making this post the car is back at JML for them to finish up trunk install of crossovers for front doors and tune the entire system up. 
I decided to change up the rear speakers as well and got some Audison Voce coax 5.5 for a little rear fill. The stock rear tweeter in 6 inchs from my left ear so I am just going to run the coax in lower door off the factory amp.


----------



## dtm337 (May 28, 2009)

is that mdf with bed liner on it?


----------



## Trade-n-games (Nov 25, 2008)

dtm337 said:


> is that mdf with bed liner on it?


No its some type of plastic board. That way I dont have to worry about water swelling it up. JML makes all their plates this way I think. This application started with 1 quarter inch that mounts to the door and then 2 stacked half inch ones all machined just like the original speaker that came stock. That way its a perfect fit.

I got the front stage done and picked the car up from them last night and it sounds great. I am going to install the back doors speakers tonight to finish it all up. For now the stock head unit sounds perfect. I am a little interested in a Zapco Digital Reference Controller. That might be next upgrade. just gutted original back door speakers to fit in new ones,







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dtm337 (May 28, 2009)

nice ya thats what i did as well for the front doors just asking.. im startin a rear deck re-fab on mine now .


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

I love the amps mounted up and out of the way. Very clean and simple.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

dtm337 said:


> is that mdf with bed liner on it?


its ABS plastic

autopartsdealer.com/abs_plastic_sheet-p797950-p.html?utm_source=froogle&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=u75&utm_content=rank1


----------



## Trade-n-games (Nov 25, 2008)

New stuff added:
Needed a better battery for the car stock did not really stand a chance. I got my APR Cold Air Intake installed to free up some room for a fuse block. So JML set me up with nice and big Stinger battery. I did the design of the new battery tray over weeked.
I had the guys at JML fab it up this week in the Plastic board stuff and then the top layer had actual real carbon fiber layed down to perfect match the intake. Thier work is perfect and the piece looks like a work of art. I did the big 3 power upgrade by adding 3 new ground points. From the factory only 1 ground came off battery to a welded on bracket on the strut tower. This fixed all my problems with dim lights and low voltage. I added the volt meter to the power dist block and it looks neat. New head unit in the works for October. 
Pictures to follow


----------



## Trade-n-games (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## GavGT (Sep 5, 2011)

Very classy looking build there! 

Gav


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

^^


I agree!!!


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

I really, and I mean REALLY dig that battery tray/fuse box design! As I have a CC myself, would you mind sharing the plans/design?


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Carbon fiber & grommets perfect together,good job


----------



## Trade-n-games (Nov 25, 2008)

JHolmes said:


> I really, and I mean REALLY dig that battery tray/fuse box design! As I have a CC myself, would you mind sharing the plans/design?


Thanks I rather like it myself! Its no secret. The bottom brace is 1 inch thick and the top is 1/4 plus thin carbon overlay. I did the design of it and handed it over to JML to make it. I did all the drilling for wires and install. I Spent about 6 hours installing all wires. Call them 1-636-343-2020 Be prepared for some $$$. Battery is at least $300-400 all that wire and interconnects runs at least $300 and JML billed me for about 2 hours for build and materials. Worth every penny car runs better and sound system rocks.
Have fun


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

I might have to give them a call. Re: $$$... I've spent so much on my CC at this point I'm used to it. Lol


----------



## Trade-n-games (Nov 25, 2008)

JHolmes said:


> I might have to give them a call. Re: $$$... I've spent so much on my CC at this point I'm used to it. Lol


Yes I have also followed your build. I have the AWE turbo back coming and think I am going to order the S3 intercooler this week. Im going to add the KO4 turbo over winter. Im thinking about going Air Ride just for the build out in the trunk would look killer, I have some great plans for that build if I get up the nerve to do it.


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

^^^ sounds awesome. My next project is retrofitting the adaptive dynamic suspension and possibly 4-Motion.


----------



## Trade-n-games (Nov 25, 2008)

JHolmes said:


> ^^^ sounds awesome. My next project is retrofitting the adaptive dynamic suspension and possibly 4-Motion.


Well both are huge a undertaking. I know almost anything can be done with enough money. I would guess like my last car R32 the under body was special for the 4 motion and the CC would also need heavy mods to fit it in a standard body. I guess finding a crashed 4 motion would not be to hard if HPA does not buy them all up for their builds. Im waiting to get my DSG tune done by HPA it was amazing in my R32.


----------



## voodoosoul (Feb 7, 2010)

Trade-n-games said:


> This is my car that JML is building. I have built many systems over the years for myself and others but having a top shop like them to get this done perfect was a no brainer. As you can see the amp is installed and hooked up for the front stage. The sub is 12 inch Hertz. I had hertz in my last VW so I think my front stage is going to be Hertz MLK 165. Going to start this after the new year. Im keeping the stock head unit for now. Unless it really kills the front stage sound I won’t take out stock unit.
> Before I dropped the car off with JML I deadened the entire car with about 120 sq foot of Raammat BTX 2 and a bunch of the Ensolite foam. I did the Entire trunk, doors and a bunch of the floor and wheel wells. And WOW it is super quiet inside now.
> I also have been working on a few other things. H&R springs are on it in picture above. I painted the chrome grill black. Got my APR tune done. And a few more go fast goodies are being added soon.
> I have rims picked out but there is a national backorder on tires right now in the size I need till spring.
> For now the sound out of the sub is amazing. I cant wait to get some good front stage done.


That is pretty cool. We have the same car/color/wheels and almost the same system. Im running 3-way Voce and Voce 6 1/2 coax in the rear, bitone, kenwood excelon digital amps and a Tymphany Lat sub. Cool car, looks great.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Mar 30, 2011)

I just had a chance to see Trade-N-Games's car in person yesterday and holy cow does it sound good.
Plus the custom CF battery tray/box setup is SUPER slick.
I didn't think he would be able to outdo his .:R build and was sad to see that car go, but this CC is S-E-X-Y!!

p.s. Thanks for the extra info, after doing a quick search I was able to see what you were talking about with the molex connector in the door.
Did you ever find out what gauge of wire is able to fit through the molex? Im guessing 14g?


----------



## Trade-n-games (Nov 25, 2008)

Well I was working on dog bone motor mount and was looking at the giant plastic panels covering bottom side of car last night. I wanted to know how to take them off since I will have to have them down to remove O2 on muffler for new turboback going on soon. 
Took them both off and had a bunch of extra Rammatt around so I cleaned bottom of car and layered it with 30sq ft. some on metal and layered up plastic. Reinstalled them and none can be seen. Not sure what elements will do to it but it cant fall since its alL tight between plastic and metal.
Made a nice change in how the car sounds on hwy


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

Just saw this... Jeeesh, how many pounds of sound dampening material have you added?

I've always thought that the most beneficial area in the CC to add material too would be the roof. Pull the headliner and add it there... I bet there's little to none there, when it rains it sounds like a monsoon!


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Trade-n-games (Nov 25, 2008)

I have lost track of how much is in the car now. Headliner has some added but just what i could get at easy. The headliner wont come out of the car unless you remove glass. So it makes it hard to reach. 
Just got new headunit in and I am all done installing Airride. I still think I want to paint my roof black and the headliner will have to drop down to get antenna off and I will layer it up better then.


----------



## Trade-n-games (Nov 25, 2008)

I have this car up for sale if anyone is interested around St louis. Still has system and its still perfect. Car is also has airlift now. 
2010 Volkswagen CC R-line low miles Show winner


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I can't read all the stuff on the front of the store, but the large "Open" makes me think of the movie Clerks and the "I Assure You We're Open" sign. lol

Nice car.

Jay


----------

